# Finally!!



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Well it has finally happened, I am now a resident of this fine state. The moving is finally done and I can concentrate on fishing. Can't wait until spring snow goose opens!! The fun never ends here!! :beer:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Welcome to ND RWHONKER !!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome

Glad you made the choice!

Bob


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

Actually you won't be a "resident" for hunting/fishing for six months but I think you can get a waiver. I'd suggest you call GF.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome!!! Now you are on the dark side...... :wink: :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome to ND and the crazy weather we are having right now... :snow:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Welcome!!!You can get a waiver from the state if you prove that you are living here and are gainfully employed.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Way to go RW. Welcome to NoDak! :beer:


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a question for you guys. On your license what date does your year start? In Minnesota on a sportsman license it ends on Febuary 28th.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Welcome to the state!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats man!!

Now its my turn dammit!! Hopefully I'll be saying the same thing here within the next 6 months..


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

The moving part is a pain but it is all worth it. :beer:


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Welcome. I moved back last May after being gone for 19 years. I got caught up in the west coast rat race and moving back was the best decision I have ever made.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

March 31 is the expiration date for 2004-2005 licenses. I think they finally got it straightened out this year. Previously you could use your past or current year license for spring turkey and I believe the furbearers was good through August. There used to be some overlap.


----------

